# Help needed with identification.



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

We recently purchased our first pet (Bunneke), and we would like to get him insured, but we have different opinions as to the breed.
We were told he is a Dwarf Lop by the shop, but he looks more like a French Lop when you look at some of the rabbit books.

Can anyone help? (I've attached a couple of pictures)

He is a very active rabbit, who loves to run around, and we only want to make sure he has a very happy life with us.

Regards
Paul


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

can not help with the breed sorry but looks a lovely rabbit welcome 2 the forum tho  x


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

he looks like a dwrf lop to me  i've had a few differet breeds of lops
i love them x


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Aw he's lovely  and looks big! My friend has a dwarf lop, and looks completely different to yours  so I can't help I'm afraid!?


----------



## Bunnyham (Dec 21, 2008)

Your bunny is definately not a dwarf lop but may be a crossbreed. His body shape & slender legs look similar to a Rex & obviously he has lop in him. I only say that as I have a Rex X breed bunny here. very beautiful looking rabbit though.:smile5: Not sure if that helps.


----------



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments so far, can anyone offer advice on what/where we could insure him as the company we were looking at (Pet Plan) seems to want to know the breed.

Regards
Paul


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

He has a french lop shape ears. Deff lop cross.


----------



## shazzaw (Dec 30, 2008)

he lloks like a english giant lop to me my french lop is a lot smaller hope this helps


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

He looks like he may have some rex in him,i would register him as a mixed breed,or breed unknown,as this is all pure speculation


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

he looks like he could be a giant breed or a cross


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Well he's def not a giant, english or dwarf lop! lol Id say also he was a french lop cross, how old is he? Its diffiult to tell sometimes until they mature


----------



## Amis (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you for all the advice, we have talked to the vets, and the pet shop about him, the advice was to put him down as a dwarf lop for insurance purposes.

In answer to how old he is, he's now about 5 months old, and I have included some pictures taken last week.

He's certainly a happy bunny with lots of energy!

Regards
Paul


----------



## fluffybunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Hiya hun, I'd say he's an english lop crossbreed. Dwarf lops are bred from french lops and have a fatter head, but his ears are not long enough to be a full english lop.


----------

